# [Solved] Marvell 88SE9215 chip not detected



## YantraManav (May 8, 2020)

*Edit*: I solved this by setting the machine type *pc-q35-3.1* on *Proxmox* QEmu, now the disks are available.


Hallo Leute,

I'm running a FreeNAS (FreeBSD) system on proxmox VM, and want to pass the *Marvell 88SE9215 PCIe *SATA to FreeNAS/FreeBSD. The problem is it's not getting detected on either FreeNAS or FreeBSD guest. The PCIe card appears fine on the Ubuntu guest. The good folks at proxmox forums pointed me to this esteemed forum to seek help.

I'm running AMD Ryzen 3 1200 on Asus 320M-K mother board. The HBA PCIe card is QNINE PCIe SATA card which runs the *Marvell 88SE9215* chip.

Any help to get the card recognized is highly appreciated.


```
root@mukta:~ # pciconf -lv
<truncated>
none0@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00001b36 chip=0x000c1b36 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Red Hat, Inc.'
    device     = 'QEMU PCIe Root port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none1@pci0:0:28:1:    class=0x060400 card=0x00001b36 chip=0x000c1b36 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Red Hat, Inc.'
    device     = 'QEMU PCIe Root port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none2@pci0:0:28:2:    class=0x060400 card=0x00001b36 chip=0x000c1b36 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Red Hat, Inc.'
    device     = 'QEMU PCIe Root port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none3@pci0:0:28:3:    class=0x060400 card=0x00001b36 chip=0x000c1b36 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Red Hat, Inc.'
    device     = 'QEMU PCIe Root port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
<truncated>
pcib1@pci0:0:30:0:    class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0x92 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x11001af4 chip=0x29188086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x11001af4 chip=0x29228086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none4@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x11001af4 chip=0x29308086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
pcib2@pci0:5:1:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00011b36 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Red Hat, Inc.'
    device     = 'QEMU PCI-PCI bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:5:2:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00011b36 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Red Hat, Inc.'
    device     = 'QEMU PCI-PCI bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:5:3:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00011b36 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Red Hat, Inc.'
    device     = 'QEMU PCI-PCI bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:5:4:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00011b36 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Red Hat, Inc.'
    device     = 'QEMU PCI-PCI bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
virtio_pci1@pci0:6:5:0:    class=0x010000 card=0x00081af4 chip=0x10041af4 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Red Hat, Inc.'
    device     = 'Virtio SCSI'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SCSI
```

System info


```
root@mukta:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD mukta 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

